# how do I get rid of honey bees



## Jim Fury (Nov 18, 2010)

I have had trouble with bees for the last 3yrs,with them going under my shed, I've tried to get rid of them,to no avail,last week walked into my shed ,floorboards collapsed,lifted my boards, the were all covered in honey.
got rid of the boards, now is the queen bee under the ground still,all summer I saw the bees bore their way under the ground, I cemented all round the shed, but they still got under my shed,also how do I get get rid of them for next year,last night flooded the ground in the shed with soapy water hoping this will help, so I would be pleased with any tips anyone could give me.
So I hope someone can give me help on this subject, cant get my relatives ove in the summer next year,if the bees are stil around, thank you very much.


----------



## SDC (Feb 18, 2009)

Jim Fury said:


> I have had trouble with bees for the last 3yrs,with them going under my shed, I've tried to get rid of them,to no avail,last week walked into my shed ,floorboards collapsed,lifted my boards, the were all covered in honey.
> got rid of the boards, now is the queen bee under the ground still,all summer I saw the bees bore their way under the ground, I cemented all round the shed, but they still got under my shed,also how do I get get rid of them for next year,last night flooded the ground in the shed with soapy water hoping this will help, so I would be pleased with any tips anyone could give me.
> So I hope someone can give me help on this subject, cant get my relatives ove in the summer next year,if the bees are stil around, thank you very much.



If they are truly honey bees, call a bee keeper in the yellow pages...they would love to have the bees....:thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Fury (Nov 18, 2010)

*bees under my shed*



SDC said:


> If they are truly honey bees, call a bee keeper in the yellow pages...they would love to have the bees....:thumbsup:


Thanks for the tip.


----------

